# E-Liquid Wholesaler Inquiry



## Zayne Barclay (11/11/16)

hi everyone, I need some help I'm trying to find e-liquid wholesalers as I am trying to help someone set up a vape shop, can anyone help, please this is very important and urgent


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (11/11/16)

Not sure about wholesalers, maybe contact the producers of some of our local juices directly. they will all be keen to help you set up. find them in the supporting vendors pages. start with a few which are close to your new set-up and grow from there.


----------



## andro (11/11/16)

Zayne Barclay said:


> hi everyone, I need some help I'm trying to find e-liquid wholesalers as I am trying to help someone set up a vape shop, can anyone help, please this is very important and urgent


dont want to sound harsh but.... if your friend need to know where to get stock ....maybe he should not open a vape shop .

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------

